# Starrett purchase of the day



## DiscoDan (May 4, 2019)

I was at something called The Real Man's Yard Sale and picked up this Starrett combination square. In nice shape and actually has 2017 calibration stickers on it. Only $68. Bargain.


----------



## jbobb1 (May 4, 2019)

Nice find!


----------



## francist (May 4, 2019)

I never thought that a square would be calibrated on a regular basis. Is that typical?

-frank


----------



## mikey (May 4, 2019)

Starrett made these things in two versions, one where the body and other attachments were hardened and the other wasn't. The hardened one had a smooth glossy finish and the soft one had a crinkle finish. I think your is the hardened version, Dan. If it is, that's the good one! Both used a hardened and tempered blade.


----------



## DiscoDan (May 4, 2019)

mikey said:


> Starrett made these things in two versions, one where the body and other attachments were hardened and the other wasn't. The hardened one had a smooth glossy finish and the soft one had a crinkle finish. I think your is the hardened version, Dan. If it is, that's the good one! Both used a hardened and tempered blade.



It says Hardened on the rule. Re-reading the calibration sticker again, they were DUE to be calibated in 2017. They were last calibrated on 4/30/2014. They were calibrated by AAI.


----------



## jbobb1 (May 4, 2019)

francist said:


> I never thought that a square would be calibrated on a regular basis. Is that typical?
> 
> -frank



If you work at a ISO certified shop, I believe it's a requirement.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 4, 2019)

Whats the employee number on it ? It may be mine ! I was 11913 .  I was there for 15 years . All tools used at AAI were calibrated every 6 months , whether you used them or not . If it was in your box , it was calibrated . I'll bet that came from Parkville Md . Possibly Joe H . who retired around that time ! 

FWIW...…………...inspection hated when it was my time to get my tools calibrated . They actually made me take a lot of them home . Tool hoarder ? Nahhhhhh………...


----------



## DiscoDan (May 4, 2019)

Mmcmdl, I am out eating BBQ but will check when I get home. I believe there was a name on the ruler.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 4, 2019)

Let me know . I garrentee I'm a friend of him !  Should be a name on the shipping box also . If you or anyone else need any tools such as these , give me a holler . All mine are ready to go . I haven't had the time to post them on here or the bay yet because of grass duty . I'll bet I have 20 or so combination squares left + 2 basements , the garage and numerous buckets full . I did off 530 pounds of scrap material down at Owl Metals this morning , so making small steps as time permits .


----------



## DiscoDan (May 4, 2019)

How about John P. White??


----------



## mmcmdl (May 4, 2019)

Good friend . Worked in Unmanned Aircraft Systems , he must have retired as most of my co-workers there have .


----------



## mmcmdl (May 4, 2019)

Those tags used to be green in color , I still have a boat load of stuff with the certs on them . Textron most likely changed the tags when they bought them out from United Industrial Corp .


----------



## DiscoDan (May 4, 2019)

It is hard to read but under the AAI is says Textron.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 4, 2019)

Yep , so they changed the tags . AAI when I was there calibrated every 6 months . Textron could have changed the time because they are limited people wise as we all are .


----------



## DiscoDan (May 4, 2019)

3 years according to the tags


----------



## Firstram (May 4, 2019)

I bought a Starrett square set in 1990 (smooth paint) and by 2008 the combo square wasn't square anymore. I was using it for carpentry.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 4, 2019)

Carpentry I use solid squares . And I may just have to break some out real soon as the projects are mounting !


----------

